# Myrtle, Missouri - 60 acres and house



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My best friend's mom passed, and her place is for sale:

45 acres (fenced) and 2 bedroom / 2 bathroom house near Myrtle, Missouri, just north of the Arkansas border.

Nice kitchen/dining room combo room, living room with Woodstock Soapstone propane heater, pantry/utility room, small office/computer room. Large multi-level deck runs the length of the back of the house.

Two tool sheds and metal car port.

Located near Eleven Point River Access on "H" Highway. 

Acreage is mostly pasture, with approx 10 acres wooded. Two ponds, one fed by live spring.

Listed with realtor, Pam Morgan, Morgan Realty, Thayer, MO.
417 264 4900


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I tried to edit the subject line after I found out it's 45 acres, not 60. Sorry.

It does have a formal living room, too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Any idea on the price or a direct link to the listing?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

This should be it. http://www.morealestate.net/agencysites/morganrealty/listings.htm
If this is the correct one, the price is $129,900.
Listing Number: 397
Type: Residential and Farm/Ranch/Land
School: Couch R-I Acres: 45 M/L Square Feet: 1872 Approx.
Bedrooms: 3 Bathrooms: 2 Half Baths:
Garage/Carport Capacity: 1
Year Built: Taxes: $285.00 ZIP Code: 65778
Listed by: Pam Morgan - Mossy Oak Properties Morgan Realty


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Boy is that place nice. Wish I were younger, I'd move.


----------

